# BigAdv folding



## roast (May 16, 2010)

Hey all,
I want to start -bigadv folding. (ignore my Sys Specs, need to update them for my i7 920)
Couldn't find any sticky/thread on this, but can someone post a tutorial on how to set it up? I see that I might need to set up a Linux VM to do it... is it possible to do it within Windows? And if so, would there be any PPD differences between VMware Linux and Windows?

Cheers,
Mick.


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2010)

Here is the link that I have. You will have to use a Linux image that you can run on Windows by using VMWare Player..........REMEMBER use VMWare Player version 3.0 and not 3.01, 3.01 is limited to four cores.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1872438&postcount=5


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2010)

roast, let us know any problems you experience. Chances are we have run into them already.


----------

